
Jack Dorsey: There's a “middle ground” in encryption - widforss
http://news.sky.com/story/twitter-boss-jack-dorsey-there-is-a-middle-ground-in-encryption-row-10816229
======
Doches
Jack Dorsey, expert mathematician. Because he's done a great job with
Twitter's numbers, clearly.

